# Composition for String Orchestra



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi, I'd like to share a piece with you I wrote upon exiting the navy (having been too busy to write any music for several years).

It is called "Great Nozzle in the Sky".


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

I wish I could hear your piece performed by real string players. I can see many points, where having real strings would make huge difference in everything, from tones, color, dynamics to nuances. Regardless, I liked your piece!


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks a lot satoru!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alon said:


> Thanks a lot satoru!


The fact that you even post it on this site is gratefully appreciated. Not only talking about things, just do it. Good on you.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for uploading Alon! It fills me with wonder about what this "great nozzle" is and why it's in the sky, and whether it's related to drones.  There's great tension in the piece with little glimpses of resolve but I really loved the last twenty-thirty seconds where I get this sense of a character almost clawing its way to a final escape. 

Like Satoru, I'd love to hear the piece with some varying dynamics and real performers. Do you have any access to musicians who could play your works?


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Samuel Kristopher! I think the "great nozzle" is the raincloud that the drone is filming. Unfortunately I do not have any musicians who are able to perform my works at present...


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Ooooh nozzle... as in the nozzle of a hose... I should have guessed xD


----------

